# size furminator



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

hello & welcome! I think ours is a medium...it is yellow. I tried the horse sized one, it is way too big! ours came from ebay, brand new & at least half priced.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I got the medium-sized one & the best price I've found on it is at www.petguys.com ($29.99) but I haven't hunted auction sites. That same model is often $50+ at local pet stores.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Medium one here too.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I got the large and wish I had gotten the medium one! This thing is so big for my little guy, lol. Hair goes everywhere...it probably wouldn't be so bad with the medium one.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

www.qvc.com has a good price for one.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, I'll bite  What is a furminator ?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

We have the yellow one, too. I bought it on eBay for about $25-30. It worked wonders on our Laura, but doesn't really work on Casey. You might want to try a friend's FURminator before investing!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Ok, I'll bite  What is a furminator ?



http://www.furminator.com/

It's an amazing brush! It really reduces shedding.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Best prices*

Just fyi-Amazon.com has the medium for $19 and the large for $27 both with free shipping. If you've shopped for these in the stores, you know that's a great price!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Great advice! I was just about to order a large one, so I'm glad I came across this.


----------



## brandibit (Feb 5, 2008)

I have the yellow one as well and love it. I really need to get in the habit of using it more often though. Buddy is a Golden/Lab mix and he sheds like crazy. My Dixie is a Golden and only 6 months old and hasn't started shedding yet.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I brought one used it twice and that was it i dislike it. I found it removed Einsteins undercoat and cut his top coat. His coat is just starting to recover from using the furminator. I'm sticking to the old way undercoat rake,comb and slicker brush it may take me an hour each dog but at least i'm only removing the dead hair not the whole undercoat. Also the undercoat rake,comb and slicker brush doesn't cut the topcoat like the furminator did. I followed the instructions to a tee and it made Einstein bleed i was doing it gently real gently. So i then refussed to use it again after that, Now cause of that when Einstein sees a brush coming he runs, He always ran from the brush but with calling and bribing with a toy he would come now he won't even come even with food involved.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I have just bought the medium one from Amazon, it arrived last week but it's not working as well as I thought it would for Marley, is there a special way to use it rather than combing it through his hair??


----------

